# Sauron vs Voldemort



## sauronemmi (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/sinemalar?sk=app_217452258268861


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmm... Now, what should I do? Click on that Link? Nahh... better not....

Please, don't just post Links.... at least give it some description...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 28, 2011)

Well in the link it says sinemalar, I looked for it, it's for this:

http://www.sinemalar.com/

Turkey's Leader Cinema Site. Google Translate did a nice job translating the Turkish for me to English and it had a poster of HP7 on it as well as other movies.

Most likely a troll though, throw them in the sunlight!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 28, 2011)

Sauron...hands down


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 29, 2011)

lol I think Sauron would win, he'd pull out the Nazgul and they'd throw all Voldemort's horcruxe's into Mt. Doom


----------



## host of eldar (Mar 14, 2012)

this must be a joke, witch-king can kick him or gandalf..


----------



## Troll (Mar 14, 2012)

Voldemort is probably harder to kill than Sauron.... Destroy one Ring, Sauron's gone. Destroy one Horcrux, Voldemort is still in the game.

Though Sauron is undeniably more effective when he's found himself without a body, when they're both incarnate I think they'd be pretty evenly matched. Voldemort can fly, deal death on a massive scale, and work all kinds of self-protective magic and counterspells. His followers may not be Nazgul, but they're definitely tougher than Orcs.

If they're both backed up by their full posses, I think the Nazgul would be the deciding factor. In single combat, though, it really depends on whether Sauron's body is vulnerable to Avada Kedavra. If he can be slain by Narsil, I don't see why he'd necessarily be immune to the Killing Curse, whereas we don't know for certain whether Sauron has any ranged instant-kills at his disposal.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 15, 2012)

This is a ridiculous question, as Voldemort isn't real.


----------

